# How to uninstall ubuntu?



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 12, 2006)

hi all,
 I installed the linux distro "ubuntu 6.06" some weeks earilier but it is conflicting with my win-xp installation and i frequently get "the blue screen of death", how may i uninstall this distro and remove all evidences of its existence from my computer, i tried taking out the hard disk in which the OS was installed but then i got the GRUB loading error, after which everything stopped.
so back to the question, how to uninstall ubuntu?


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Oct 12, 2006)

This question should be in open source. Put your Winxp disc in your cd rom and boot. At the recovery console type Fixmbr. This will fix your problem regarding grub loader. But the blue screen of death may be due to some other reason.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 12, 2006)

^^: anyway withput winxp cd?...
plus, i want to know how exactly to uninstall ubuntu...


----------



## aku (Oct 12, 2006)

the best is to do wid xpcd.. but in case ur not havin it then download it (the boot image of the cd get it from microsoft.com) and burn it to a cd and u'll be able to do the same frm there.
Another way is to get the win98 boot disk/image and issue the fdisk/mbr command


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Oct 12, 2006)

i think that this might work...
boot into ubuntu.
sudo apt-get remove grub
format the drive that previously had ubuntu.

never tried it but think it works.


----------



## MysticHalo (Oct 12, 2006)

LINK
REMOVE GRUB


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 12, 2006)

Yes it does work.I had installed Ubuntu 5.10 a few weeks back.But I decided to remove it as I was getting bored with it--there's a new version on the shelves!! So I inserted my Winxp cd and booted into the recovery console and typed in fixboot.it replaced GRUB with NTLDR.Now I logged into WinXP and went into Control Panel>Administrative Tools>Computer Management>Disk management and formatted the ubuntu partition with ntfs which it marked as "unknown Filesystem" or something like that.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 13, 2006)

thanx guys!
 worked perfectly...


----------



## mehulved (Oct 13, 2006)

I don't understand at all how does installing linux cause BSOD in windows? Can you explain the logic?


----------



## JGuru (Oct 14, 2006)

@Jz2linkinpark, You messed up something in Ubuntu & blaming it on Ubuntu Linux!!
 I don't think you have any idea about Linux O.S. Better you could have asked for help.
 You didn't do that either!! Then how come BSOD???


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 14, 2006)

sorry guys, it was wrong of me to blame linux...
well, this is what happens:
when i start up the computer, everything works fine all the way up to the OS choosing screen, after that , when i choose either ubuntu OR xp, it just freezes suddenly after logging in and shows the BSOD in xp....
then i restart, it shows the screen where its written stuff like press del to go into bios, f9 for xpress recovery etc. it just freezes right after showing that the memory is ok and just before detecting ide drives, none of the options work(such as press del to go into setup), then  when i restart, same thing happens..(i have a SATA 300gb samsung drive in which xp is installed and an ide 120gb drive in which ubuntu is installed) after leaving the computer for some time, i on it again, this time it works, now i choose ubuntu in recovery mode, every works well unti it shows some problem with the kernel, and says don't panic and then everything stops, i try reinstalling unbuntu through my live cd but when choosing "install or start ubuntu" it shows another problem and everything stops, i resart, everything gets stuck in the detecting ide drive place again, now i am using my older computer and don't know what to do with the other one, can anyone help?


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 14, 2006)

your ram says "bye bye"


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 14, 2006)

^^: please elaborate...


----------



## The Outsider (Oct 14, 2006)

boot your system, on the grub menu (boot menu) select "ubuntu memtest" option & see if shows any errors, it will take hours running that test but that the only way by which you can find whether your ram is faulty or not.

frequent bsods and crashing installers are the normal symptoms of faulty ram.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 14, 2006)

i just ran this tes for some minutes, there are thousands of errors...


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 14, 2006)

Then most-probably your Memory Modules are Busted.. You Have to replace them..

Never buy unbranded Memory, Choose a good one Like ZION, Transcend or Kingston.. They maybe a Little Costly, but Stability is Worth it!


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 14, 2006)

Time to shell out some money


----------



## mehulved (Oct 14, 2006)

So, you got it? It was just a co-incidence, it wasn't linux. Your RAM's gone kaput.


----------



## GeekyBoy (Oct 16, 2006)

Yeah


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 30, 2006)

thanks for all your help guys...yes you were right...the ram was the problem and i got it replaced, thanks again, without all your help i would still be stuck with an unusable computer....and sorry to dig up this old thread...


----------

